# Front Tires for Tractor



## Food Safety

My Yanmar YM187 currently has front tires that are size 6.50 - 10. I need to replace them. I cannot find anyone who has a 6.50 - 10 size tire for sale. 
Can I put a larger 10 inch diameter tire on the rims? Such as 7.5-10 or 8.0 - 10 ?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bmaverick

The rule of thumb is, YES if the tractor is a 2x4 and NO if 4X4. 

hoye's has a tire selection for Yanmars found here ...
https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/TIRES.htm 

hoye has tire and rims for the 4x4 only. 
https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/187TIRES.htm 

Fredricks has an extensive list for Yanmar tires in the catalog. 
If you know your rim size and bolt pattern, you could match something up with them.


----------



## Food Safety

Thanks, I did check with them already, unfortunately they did not have anything that would work.

It is a 4 X 2


----------



## dozer966

In my opinion as long as you have the 2 wheel drive yes you can. If you have the 4 wheel drive no you can't. Wrong tire size will do catastrophic damage to the drivetrain.


----------



## winston

Are we talking about 3 rib front tractor tires? Or https://www.realdealtires.com/6-50-10-f-tt-premium-industrial-lug.html


----------



## pogobill

Well, if it's a 2 wheel drive, you could go with a different tire. If we had a picture of your tractor to see what tires you have on it may help us help you. It seems to me that you may be running turf tires on your tractor?


----------



## bmaverick

YANMAR TRACTOR TIRE SIZES

Looking for tires for your machine? Here are the sizes that the factory put on them.

Tractor Model | Drive | Front | Rear |

YM1100 4x2 4.50-10 7-14

YM1100-D 4x4 4.00-12 7-14

YM1101 4x2 4,50-10 7-14

YM1101-D 4x4 4.00-12 7-14

YM1110 4x2 4.00- 9 7-14

YM1110-D 4x4 4.00-10 7-14

YM1300 4x2 4.50-10 8-16

YM1300-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16

YM1301 4x2 4.50-10 8-16

YM1301-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16

YM1401 4x2 4.50-10 8-16

YM1401-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16

YM1500 4x2 4.00-12 8.3/8-22

YM1500-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3/8-22

YM1502 4x2 4.00-12 8-20

YM1502-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-20

YM1510 4x2 4.00-12 8-18

YM1510-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-18

YM1601 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22

YM1601-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22

YM1602 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-20

YM1602-D 4x4 5.00-12 8.3-20

YM1610 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22

YM1610-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22

YM1700 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24

YM1700-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24

YM1702 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22

YM1702-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22

YM1720 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22

YM1720-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22

YM1802 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22

YM1802-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22

YM1810 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24

YM1810-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24

YM1820 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24

YM1820-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24

YM2000 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2000-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2001 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2001-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2002 4x2 4.00-15 8.3-24

YM2002-D 4x4 6.00-15 8.3-24

YM2010 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2010-D 4x4 6.00-16 9.5-24

YM2020 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2020-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2202 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2202-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2210 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2210-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2220 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24

YM2220-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24

YM2301 4x2 4.50-15 11.2-24

YM2301-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24

YM2310 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24

YM2310-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24

YM2402 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24

YM2402-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24

YM2420 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24

YM2420-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24

YM2610 4x2 5.00-15 11.2/10-24

YM2610-D 4x4 7.00-16 11.2/10-24

YM2620 4x2 5.00-15 12.4-24

YM2620-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4-24

YM2820 4x2 5.00-15 12.4-26

YM2820-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4-26

YM3110 4x2 5.50-16 12.4/11-28

YM3110-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4/11-28

YM3220 4x2 5.50-16 12.4-28

YM3220-D 4x4 8.00-16 12.4-28

YM3810 4x2 5.50-16 12.4/11-28

YM3810-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4/11-28

YM4220 4x2 5.50-16 13.6-26

YM4220-D 4x4 8.00-18 13.6-26

YM4300 4x2 6.00-16 13.6-28

YM4300-D 4x4 8.00-16 13.6-28

YM4500 4x2 6.50-16 12.4/11-32

YM4500-D 4x4 8.30-20 14.9-28

YM5000 4x2 6.50-16 14.9-28

YM5000-D 4x48.30-20 14.9-28

YM6000 4x2 7.50-16 13.9-36

YM6000-D 4x4 9.50-22 13.9-36

YM7000 4x2 7.50-16 13.9-36

YM7000-D 4x4 9.50-22 13.9-36


----------



## Food Safety

winston said:


> Are we talking about 3 rib front tractor tires? Or https://www.realdealtires.com/6-50-10-f-tt-premium-industrial-lug.html





winston said:


> Are we talking about 3 rib front tractor tires? Or https://www.realdealtires.com/6-50-10-f-tt-premium-industrial-lug.html





the current tires are the 3 rib type


----------



## Food Safety

bmaverick said:


> YANMAR TRACTOR TIRE SIZES
> 
> Looking for tires for your machine? Here are the sizes that the factory put on them.
> 
> Tractor Model | Drive | Front | Rear |
> 
> YM1100 4x2 4.50-10 7-14
> 
> YM1100-D 4x4 4.00-12 7-14
> 
> YM1101 4x2 4,50-10 7-14
> 
> YM1101-D 4x4 4.00-12 7-14
> 
> YM1110 4x2 4.00- 9 7-14
> 
> YM1110-D 4x4 4.00-10 7-14
> 
> YM1300 4x2 4.50-10 8-16
> 
> YM1300-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16
> 
> YM1301 4x2 4.50-10 8-16
> 
> YM1301-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16
> 
> YM1401 4x2 4.50-10 8-16
> 
> YM1401-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-16
> 
> YM1500 4x2 4.00-12 8.3/8-22
> 
> YM1500-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3/8-22
> 
> YM1502 4x2 4.00-12 8-20
> 
> YM1502-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-20
> 
> YM1510 4x2 4.00-12 8-18
> 
> YM1510-D 4x4 5.00-12 8-18
> 
> YM1601 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22
> 
> YM1601-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22
> 
> YM1602 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-20
> 
> YM1602-D 4x4 5.00-12 8.3-20
> 
> YM1610 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22
> 
> YM1610-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22
> 
> YM1700 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24
> 
> YM1700-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24
> 
> YM1702 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22
> 
> YM1702-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22
> 
> YM1720 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22
> 
> YM1720-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22
> 
> YM1802 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-22
> 
> YM1802-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-22
> 
> YM1810 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24
> 
> YM1810-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24
> 
> YM1820 4x2 4.00-12 8.3-24
> 
> YM1820-D 4x4 5.00-14 8.3-24
> 
> YM2000 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2000-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2001 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2001-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2002 4x2 4.00-15 8.3-24
> 
> YM2002-D 4x4 6.00-15 8.3-24
> 
> YM2010 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2010-D 4x4 6.00-16 9.5-24
> 
> YM2020 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2020-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2202 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2202-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2210 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2210-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2220 4x2 4.00-15 9.5-24
> 
> YM2220-D 4x4 6.00-14 9.5-24
> 
> YM2301 4x2 4.50-15 11.2-24
> 
> YM2301-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24
> 
> YM2310 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24
> 
> YM2310-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24
> 
> YM2402 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24
> 
> YM2402-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24
> 
> YM2420 4x2 4.00-15 11.2-24
> 
> YM2420-D 4x4 6.00-14 11.2-24
> 
> YM2610 4x2 5.00-15 11.2/10-24
> 
> YM2610-D 4x4 7.00-16 11.2/10-24
> 
> YM2620 4x2 5.00-15 12.4-24
> 
> YM2620-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4-24
> 
> YM2820 4x2 5.00-15 12.4-26
> 
> YM2820-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4-26
> 
> YM3110 4x2 5.50-16 12.4/11-28
> 
> YM3110-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4/11-28
> 
> YM3220 4x2 5.50-16 12.4-28
> 
> YM3220-D 4x4 8.00-16 12.4-28
> 
> YM3810 4x2 5.50-16 12.4/11-28
> 
> YM3810-D 4x4 7.00-16 12.4/11-28
> 
> YM4220 4x2 5.50-16 13.6-26
> 
> YM4220-D 4x4 8.00-18 13.6-26
> 
> YM4300 4x2 6.00-16 13.6-28
> 
> YM4300-D 4x4 8.00-16 13.6-28
> 
> YM4500 4x2 6.50-16 12.4/11-32
> 
> YM4500-D 4x4 8.30-20 14.9-28
> 
> YM5000 4x2 6.50-16 14.9-28
> 
> YM5000-D 4x48.30-20 14.9-28
> 
> YM6000 4x2 7.50-16 13.9-36
> 
> YM6000-D 4x4 9.50-22 13.9-36
> 
> YM7000 4x2 7.50-16 13.9-36
> 
> YM7000-D 4x4 9.50-22 13.9-36


----------



## Food Safety

Thank you I do not see my model listed.


----------



## Food Safety

pogobill said:


> Well, if it's a 2 wheel drive, you could go with a different tire. If we had a picture of your tractor to see what tires you have on it may help us help you. It seems to me that you may be running turf tires on your tractor?


----------



## Food Safety

A local tire shop who cannot get a tire for me told me that a wider tire 7.50 - 10 would not work but another place told me it would. 

The rim has a 6 inch width from bead ring to bead ring


----------



## bmaverick

Food Safety said:


> View attachment 45489
> View attachment 45491


Looks more like turf tires on the Yanmar from the pix. 

Oddly, your rims may not be the OE ones. The 6.5-10 size is for forklifts and aviation landing tires. I can find those all day long on the web. wild eh? 

Deerstone makes a entire line of 6.5-10 tires for forklifts. Heavy 12-ply too! 
https://www.millertire.com/products/fork-lift-tires/6-50-10-deestone-forklift-tire-12-ply 

In my local Craigslist, the local airport maintenance folks sell the 6.5-10 aviation tires to the farm Ag folks. Mostly the older hay balers and multi-gang bottom plows uses these. 
Aviation tires sizes to Ag sizes ... 
https://www.heywheel.com/page2.html 

Why use aviation tires on Ag equipment and tractors? 
https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=10107 
Used aircraft tires for tractors, implements
- Stronger
- More durable
- Lasts so much longer


----------



## Food Safety

Thanks for the reply. The rear tires are turf tires. he front tires are the three grooved typical tractor treads. The tires that are on the front currently are Bridgestone. I have tried to contact them for assistance but I never get any return replies. I will check out the aviation tires. I did see some forklift tires but was not sure if they would work


----------



## Food Safety

pogobill said:


> Well, if it's a 2 wheel drive, you could go with a different tire. If we had a picture of your tractor to see what tires you have on it may help us help you. It seems to me that you may be running turf tires on your tractor?




I put pictures up. The rears are turf type but the front is the 3 rib design


----------



## winston

I am certainly not a tire guru but I would think you could take one of those wheels with tire on it to a reputable tire place, especially one that handles turf tires and I believe they could fit you with a turf tire. Picture just looks like rim is wide enough to handle one.


----------



## Food Safety

I have called tire shops within a 100 mile radius of my house and no one can find a tire of the correct size for a tractor. I think I will just have to end up taking a chance with ordering a 7.50 - 10 tire and see if it works.


----------



## bmaverick

Food Safety said:


> I have called tire shops within a 100 mile radius of my house and no one can find a tire of the correct size for a tractor. I think I will just have to end up taking a chance with ordering a 7.50 - 10 tire and see if it works.


Did you call the shops that do the aviation and forklift tires yet? These are heavy duty load rated too. Don't toss money at a 7.5-10 without turning over the last stone. 

Order a 6.5-10 6-ply from here then. It has the turf like tire vs. the forklift style .. 
https://www.stausaonline.com/tires/dyna-trac


----------



## pogobill

I'd go to the place that said the 7.50 would fit and have them mount it for you. If it doesn't work, it would be their mistake and you could be off the hook for the cost.


----------



## Food Safety

THanks for the suggestions
The place with the 7.70 is Miller they are online and nowhere near my residence. The stausaonline told me they nothing that will work for me


----------



## pogobill

I'm sure you'd be alright with the 7.50-10 tires. Looking at the Carlisle forklift tires these are for a 5.5 wide rim.
Can you get away with tubes? I have tubes in both the front tires on my 45 HP with a FEL. $100.00, give or take, per wheel.

Take some measurements off you wheels and see if you can get some assistance at TSC.


----------



## Food Safety

Thank you. My wheels are 6 inches wide bead edge to bead edge. I will be using tubes. I called TSC and they told me they do not sell tires for tractors.


----------



## pogobill

Food Safety said:


> I called TSC and they told me they do not sell tires for tractors.


Well, what do you know about that!! Tractor Supply Company doesn't sell tractor supplies! I'm not surprised, I went into Princess Auto a few weeks back looking for some stuff, and they told me they don't sell Auto Parts!! I can buy roll of sand paper from India, or a socket set from Bangladesh, but not a master brake cylinder or a 12 volt head light!
TSC sells tires, They are all on their website!
I'm thinking that 6.50/7.00/7.50 tires may all work for you. Your wheel is 6" wide, 10" in diameter, and what is the diameter of the tire itself?


----------



## pogobill

https://www.heywheel.com/page2.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0ZuTouTY4gIVWMDICh217Q1IEAMYAiAAEgJdpPD_BwE


----------



## Food Safety

The overall diameter is about 23 inches and the width at the widest point is actually 7 inches. One thing I just noticed is that I only have about 3/4 inches of clearance between the tirewall and the steering arms. I guess this keeps me from going to a wider tire so I will need to try to find the 6.50 width. Unless there are spacers that I could use between the wheel and the hub but it would need to be pretty thick to accommodate a wider tire.


----------



## Chimball

This post makes me uneasy as my tractor fronts are on their last legs and I do not see mine listed.
186D 4x4


----------



## winston

Chimball said:


> This post makes me uneasy as my tractor fronts are on their last legs and I do not see mine listed.
> 186D 4x4


https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/6-12R1.htm


----------



## Food Safety

winston said:


> https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/6-12R1.htm


----------



## Food Safety

I had to end up getting some used aircraft tires.


----------

